# [Firefox] et html5 videos (résolu)

## razer

J'essaye de faire fonctionner Firefox (15.1) avec des videos en html5

Tous les tests que j'ai effectués à l'aide de sites dédiés échouent : "No video with supported format and MIME found", comme par exemple celui là :

http://www.quirksmode.org/html5/tests/video.html

Firefox uses flags :

alsa, dbus, gstreamer, ipc, jit, minimal, startup-notification,webm

gstreamer installed packages :

media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-0.10.22:0.10

media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.35:0.10

media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-0.10.18:0.10

media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.35:0.10

media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10.35:0.10

media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.13-r2:0.10

media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.10.35:0.10

~ARCH

J'ai essayé en nettoyant mon profile, rien n'y fait, aucune video

Merci de votre aideLast edited by razer on Sat Sep 08, 2012 2:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Comme on dit dans ces cas là : chezmoiçamarche© en WebM et ogg/theora (pas en H264/MP4, mais c'est normal)

Mes USE de firefox: alsa dbus ipc jit libnotify linguas_fr minimal startup-notification webm

Je n'ai pas le USE gstreamer. Le webm est décodé avec libvpx. Et pour le ogg/theora, je sais pas avec quoi il fait... Si ça se trouve, libvpx sait décoder le theora aussi, car je ne vois ausune autre librairie de décodage de media dans les file descriptors ouverts (https://www.xwing.info/lsof-firefox.txt)

----------

## razer

Résolu -> mauvais USE flags pour gst-plugins-meta

Merci pour ta participation : intéressant de savoir que çà fonctionne sans gstreamer

----------

